# Air Bag Recall



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm curious if anyone has gotten a recall letter from Nissan yet about the X-Trail airbags? There are 2 recalls for x-trail in Canada for them that were just announced.

2005 X-Trail
Transport Canada Recall #2014566

2004, 2005 + 2006 X-Trail
Transport Canada Recall #2015210


----------

